

Humankind’s Existentially Lucky Numbers - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/23/science/humankinds-existentially-lucky-numbers.html

======
rgvcorley
This is truly the most misrepresentative conceptual scientific news article
I've ever read!

